# BMQ for reservists, is 13 weeks an option?



## metilhed (13 Oct 2009)

Hi, the title says it all.

Im wondering if, as someone in the reserves,  i even have an option of the 13 week course instead of the 6 week one, and all those weekends.

I just finished a contract with a job and have nothing going on and if i could do 13 i would really like to.

any insight?


----------



## harry8422 (13 Oct 2009)

Talk to your chain of command.


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Oct 2009)

metilhed said:
			
		

> any insight?



Extremely unlikely.  The Reserves are being hit with wide ranging budget cuts right now that are affecting how much training can be conducted.  For your unit to send you on a Reg F BMQ, your unit training budget would have to be prepared to cover for your pay and allowances for that course (and that's assuming space was available, which is also unlikely).


----------



## 4Feathers (13 Oct 2009)

metilhed said:
			
		

> Hi, the title says it all.
> 
> Im wondering if, as someone in the reserves,  i even have an option of the 13 week course instead of the 6 week one, and all those weekends.
> 
> ...



My fiancee is an Air Reservist and she is on a reg force BMQ right now. Her Unit foots the bill from what I understand. Good luck to you.


----------



## x-grunt (13 Oct 2009)

4Feathers said:
			
		

> My fiancee is an Air Reservist and she is on a reg force BMQ right now. Her Unit foots the bill from what I understand. Good luck to you.



That sounds normal for Air Reserves. Air and Navy reserves both do regular force equivalent BMQ and BOTC. It's only the Army reserve that has the reduced length BMQ and weekend BMQ. I have never heard of any Army reservist taking a Reg force basic, but I could be wrong.


----------



## dapaterson (13 Oct 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Extremely unlikely.  The Reserves are being hit with wide ranging budget cuts right now that are affecting how much training can be conducted.  For your unit to send you on a Reg F BMQ, your unit training budget would have to be prepared to cover for your pay and allowances for that course (and that's assuming space was available, which is also unlikely).



One minor amendment - units are not supposed to pay for training, LFDTS is supposed to pay.

That being said, the Army subscribes to the "train to need" philosophy; unless there is a compelling need for you to receive the 13 week Reg F course you will not be loaded on such a serial.  And note that that is a need for the Army, vice a personal need (or want).


----------



## metilhed (13 Oct 2009)

I guess I'll just have to make a phone call and talk to someone. My logic was, they're paying for my training regardless. So what would it matter to them if i do it all at once, or spread out over some weekends and then 6 weeks. Ill guess well see....


----------



## George Wallace (13 Oct 2009)

metilhed said:
			
		

> I guess I'll just have to make a phone call and talk to someone. My logic was, they're paying for my training regardless. So what would it matter to them if i do it all at once, or spread out over some weekends and then 6 weeks. Ill guess well see....



You really don't know how much this takes out of "their" Training Budget to send you away for six weeks do you?  You also don't know what it entails to load you onto any course.  If the Reg Force fills all the spots, there are none for Reservists.  Reg Force have the priority, and they will ensure that all the spots are filled with Reg Force candidates.  They can not afford to send you to a Reg Force BMQ, when they start factoring in travel, TD, and other expenses.  Although dapaterson says LFDTS is supposed to pay,  it doesn't necessarily mean that they will.


----------



## Dean22 (15 Oct 2009)

Regulars will always be a priority over reservists. 

Knowing that, and knowing all your appointments at CFRC for the application process are booked after regulars I would say it's safe to say they are not sending reservists to BMQ especially with such a high turn over rate.

Why invest more money in someone (especially if it's x amount of miles away from home) when they reserve the option to quit at any time because they aren't bound by contract?

Air Force reserve and Navy reserve is understandable but not the army reserve.


----------



## Redeye (15 Oct 2009)

It's not just travel and allowances - PRes Army BMQ is 21 training days vice 13 complete weeks.  The cost is massively different and there's no reason it would be justifiable.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> You really don't know how much this takes out of "their" Training Budget to send you away for six weeks do you?  You also don't know what it entails to load you onto any course.  If the Reg Force fills all the spots, there are none for Reservists.  Reg Force have the priority, and they will ensure that all the spots are filled with Reg Force candidates.  They can not afford to send you to a Reg Force BMQ, when they start factoring in travel, TD, and other expenses.  Although dapaterson says LFDTS is supposed to pay,  it doesn't necessarily mean that they will.


----------



## kratz (15 Oct 2009)

Dean22 said:
			
		

> Regulars will always be a priority over reservists.



Pick a lane and stay in it. You are not even enrolled in the CF and have no experience of what the CF has to offer. Who are you to state the Regular Force is more important, or that the Naval or air Reserve are exceptions?

8 members of the site have tried to educate you to pick and chose when to post. You are not learning from these suggestions.


----------



## Nauticus (15 Oct 2009)

I don't necessarily think that offering reservists a 13 week BMQ is really that necessary, especially since they aren't bound by a contract.

The average reg force member of the CF goes through enormous costs in training, but at least they're bound to three years. A reservist isn't, but the opportunity to undergo large amounts of training exists as they spend time in their unit.


----------



## kratz (15 Oct 2009)

...and for the PRes who CTs to the RegF with less than a 13 week BMQ ? Do they qualify for a BMQ bypass or have to redo BMQ at St Jean becasue they did not meet the standard? This is a major motivation why many PRes courses are being worked to meet the RegF training standard.

The cost of BMQ is the same for PRes or RegF. Cost recovery through a 3 year contract is not even a consideration.


----------



## MARS (15 Oct 2009)

Kratz can probably correct me if I am wrong, but is the NAVRES 13-week BMQ not part of our efforts to apply the Total Force Concept?

http://www.thecanadianencyclopedia.com/index.cfm?PgNm=TCE Params=A1ARTA0002205

" Within two years, the Cold War foundations of postwar Canadian defence policy and the Beatty white paper had collapsed as certainly as the Berlin Wall. An emotional public outcry terminated the nuclear submarine program even before it was launched. Other programs persisted, including rebuilding the North Warning system and creating a "total force" integrating regulars and reserves, though after 1989 they lacked the financial resources to make them effective." 

Besides, 13 weeks for a Naval Reservist is just the beginning of a long term commitment before they even get off the BTL and up to TES.  The current MESO QL1 program is something like 22 weeks long, MARS officers have approximately 8 months post BMOQ.  

We do have people who's civilian careers or personal situations evolve and they are no longer able to make the commitment.  But I think - I know it is the case at  my Unit - that we (NAVRES) are pretty focused on making sure that prospective candidates are fully aware of the time commitments prior to joining.  it is a waste of everyone's time otherwise.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (15 Oct 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> ...and for the PRes who CTs to the RegF with less than a 13 week BMQ ? Do they qualify for a BMQ bypass or have to redo BMQ at St Jean becasue they did not meet the standard? This is a major motivation why many PRes courses are being worked to meet the RegF training standard.
> 
> The cost of BMQ is the same for PRes or RegF. Cost recovery through a 3 year contract is not even a consideration.



If it meets the same requirements.Which I believe it does.Heck if a Armd Mcpl can get equal for a course they did in a Gwagon for the regular force equivalent in a coyote...I couldnt see why they wouldnt get BMQ wrote off.

My father in law was a Sgt with the GGFG in the 80's as he was still gathering citizenship.When he went to CT they told him he could come into RCR as a Pte..after he done basic and battle school..He became a Veh tech. :nod:


----------



## snoman317 (17 Oct 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> ...and for the PRes who CTs to the RegF with less than a 13 week BMQ ? Do they qualify for a BMQ bypass or have to redo BMQ at St Jean becasue they did not meet the standard? This is a major motivation why many PRes courses are being worked to meet the RegF training standard.



A friend of mine recently transferred to the PPCLI. We did reserve BMQ and SQ together (8 weeks combined) and he was allowed to go straight on to the RegF infantry course.
That being said...had he been a BIQ qualified reservist I'm sure they would have made him do the reg force BIQ anyways.


----------



## Brasidas (17 Oct 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> If it meets the same requirements.Which I believe it does.Heck if a Armd Mcpl can get equal for a course they did in a Gwagon for the regular force equivalent in a coyote...I couldnt see why they wouldnt get BMQ wrote off.



Is that common? It had been my understanding that he'd take more than a little bit of a hit with the gap in vehicle experience for Armd.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (18 Oct 2009)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> Is that common? It had been my understanding that he'd take more than a little bit of a hit with the gap in vehicle experience for Armd.



Yep sure is.We have had reservist on work up training as Cpl's with PLQ whom were sent on regular force DP3A.We have also had reservist who had completed Dp3A in a G wagon get the Crew commanding qualification,and just had to do the basic turret operators course and was qualified to crew command a coyote.Anyone who joins regular force right out of high school is not making a smart move.Join the reserves get your career courses quicker,and not necessary by merit and then CT.You will be much further ahead career wise.Not to mention with the amount of ex reservist in the ARMD trade,being given a hard time due to where you got your course is not really an issue as it would have been say 5 years ago.


----------



## BlueJingo (18 Oct 2009)

metilhed said:
			
		

> I just finished a contract with a job and have nothing going on and if i could do 13 i would really like to.



If you wanna do a 13 week BMQ why don't you just go REGS! IF you have "nothing going on".... just sayin'....


----------



## brendanthompson (24 Oct 2009)

Hi, I have the same question as the thread poster but I think that I have a good reason to go to reg BMQ.

I applied for Combat Engineer in the reg force, but they don't have any positions except for in my local reserve unit.  So I talked to the recruiter and she said after doing my BMQ I could switch to the regular force when a sapper position opens up next year. Does this sound like a good enough reason that they would put me in reg BMQ?

Any help is appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Oct 2009)

Despite your future intentions, you are currently being recruited for the Reserves.  Now please return to the start of this thread and read through it again to reassess the applicability of responses posted to date.


----------



## brendanthompson (25 Oct 2009)

Alright, I have already but I still am clueless.  I'm sorry but I didn't really get an answer from your post. :/  I would think this would be a need for the army instead of a need for me.


----------



## VIChris (25 Oct 2009)

It's not really an Army need though. If you're going to join the reserves, they'll train you as far as you need to be trained for that job. No point going further.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (29 Oct 2009)

To add.
Went out with a few friends tonight,they also told me we now have direct entry Sgt's as well.No qualifications on any other vehicle than G-wagon.They took their reserve ARCC,and 6A on a g-wagon and are now patrol commanders in a regular force unit.

Anyone considering a career in ARMD should maybe take a look at the reserve force first.Start there,get your qualifications quicker/promotions quicker then CT.I know in reserve ARMd a guy who has time to do the courses and joins at 16 can be a sgt by 24-25.Well worth the effort,as you then have 25 years to get promoted a mere 3 ranks in the NCM trade.

That's my suggestion to anyone considering a career as a crewman.

Long gone are the days of a reserve SSM or WO getting busted down to Cpl.


----------



## brendanthompson (1 Nov 2009)

Would they take me if I offered to be trained for free for the extra like 5 or so weeks?


----------



## George Wallace (1 Nov 2009)

brendanthompson said:
			
		

> Would they take me if I offered to be trained for free for the extra like 5 or so weeks?





Absolutely!  They would be more than happy to accommodate you.   (That's what you want to hear; right?)



















































Now!  GIVE IT A REST!  It isn't going to happen.  Stop making an ass of yourself.  NO means NO!


----------



## Vimy_gunner (21 Nov 2009)

metilhed said:
			
		

> Hi, the title says it all.
> 
> Im wondering if, as someone in the reserves,  i even have an option of the 13 week course instead of the 6 week one, and all those weekends.
> 
> ...



I'm in a similar position applying for the Reserve force.  My recruiter instructed me that I had the option of taking summer training (five weeks or w/e it is) OR ten straight weekends.  It's not thirteen.  
It may be different for other Reserve units, but in Lethbridge at the 18th regiment, this is the case.  

I'm going to guess that your reason for joining the Reserves is due to either not being able to commit fully to the Army yet OR you essentially have a career/life outside the CF that you would like to keep going.  
I'd suggest taking in the advantages of the ten straight weekends (you still get paid if that's a concern) and enjoying your civilian life during the week.  If you have nothing else going on, why not as someone else said, join the Regular force.  

I want the Reserve option myself because I have a Journalism career that will begin after graduating from College in April, but I may in the future switch to Reg. Force.  

Honestly sounds like you really want to go to BMQ.  My advice is, if that's what your heart wants, join the Reg. F and make sure you can do that!  By the sounds of it Reg. F gets in before Reserves and that makes sense, they're willing to commit fully.  

Good luck!


----------

